# 4in Black piranha with 2 3in rbp



## jaws55 (Jan 14, 2006)

Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

in a few, everyones gonna come in here and show you how your wrong. so i wont bother. lol. but, in summary, it wont last. sorry.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TripDs said:


> in a few, everyones gonna come in here and show you how your wrong. so i wont bother. lol. but, in summary, it wont last. sorry.


Enough said


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

TripDs said:


> in a few, everyones gonna come in here and show you how your wrong.


No need to show , just wait....
The end result will say more than anyone here could..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> in a few, everyones gonna come in here and show you how your wrong.


No need to show , just wait....
The end result will say more than anyone here could..
[/quote]
lol ya after how much time is this that they are all buddy buddy? 5 mins? ill put $20 it wont last more than 1-2 weeks, mrs gretzky, what do you think.......


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

...take pix while you can :rasp:


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Just because it seems to be *working* temporarily, don't take this as a sign that you've accomplished what noone else could do.

They will start to attack each other, and then you'll regret trying this.

Seperate them right away......if you want the fish, that is.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

rookie...


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

actually i have had some succes in this i once schooled 2 rhoms a sanchezi and 3 rbps together :laugh:


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

It will work until that black is big enough to chomp the reds. I have done cohabition before on accident. Its not going to work, expert


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I second, third, fourth and fifth what everyone else has said but good luck. Your money, your fish.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I am going to be optomistic and say that it will last at least 1 more month...

good luck if you decide to keep them together.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well good luck with that, whats the over under guys, 5 days sound good?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes buddy, what can be done. Do you mean a short test where two different species are put together. You are not saying that cohabitation can be done by this proof. It is doomed to fail man.

Regards,


----------



## mugensir (Feb 15, 2006)

jaws55 said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


i have seen this work before. when i went to vegas one of the casinos i think it was the mandalay bay. have a aquarium and they have all different species of pirahnas and they say they do fight every once in a while but for the most part they all together. but of coarse they feed them everyday.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

it wont work , as said above it could last a little longer than predicted, but in the long run you are going to lose some fish dude

ian


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

As Arnold once said: You will not make it!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

mugensir said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


i have seen this work before. when i went to vegas one of the casinos i think it was the mandalay bay. have a aquarium and they have all different species of pirahnas and they say they do fight every once in a while but for the most part they all together. but of coarse they feed them everyday.
[/quote]

dude the mandalay bay has a huge aquarium, its practically a stream in the amazon lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Some people just amaze me...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


i have seen this work before. when i went to vegas one of the casinos i think it was the mandalay bay. have a aquarium and they have all different species of pirahnas and they say they do fight every once in a while but for the most part they all together. but of coarse they feed them everyday.
[/quote]

dude the mandalay bay has a huge aquarium, its practically a stream in the amazon lol
[/quote]

Exactly. If you had a large enough aquarium where the species had plenty of room to escape eachother, the fighting would be very limited, as it would be much closer to a natural habitat. But unless you have a tank like the 55,000 gallon one that was posted here, its not likely to work at home.


----------



## jaws55 (Jan 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


i have seen this work before. when i went to vegas one of the casinos i think it was the mandalay bay. have a aquarium and they have all different species of pirahnas and they say they do fight every once in a while but for the most part they all together. but of coarse they feed them everyday.
[/quote]

dude the mandalay bay has a huge aquarium, its practically a stream in the amazon lol
[/quote]

Exactly. If you had a large enough aquarium where the species had plenty of room to escape eachother, the fighting would be very limited, as it would be much closer to a natural habitat. But unless you have a tank like the 55,000 gallon one that was posted here, its not likely to work at home.
[/quote]
Everyone keeps saying that it will only last a week 5 days so far they have been like this for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

What size is the tank?

Your reds should out grow that rhom in a few months. It might work right now but I don't think it'll last though.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

mugensir said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


i have seen this work before. when i went to vegas one of the casinos i think it was the mandalay bay. have a aquarium and they have all different species of pirahnas and they say they do fight every once in a while but for the most part they all together. but of coarse they feed them everyday.
[/quote]

Look at this.....one noob supporting the other :laugh: Did you get your brother to back you up or did you open mutiple accounts :laugh: If it works out permanently I'll cut my finger off and feed it to my rhom :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kamekazi said:


> Look at this.....one noob supporting the other :laugh: Did you get your brother to back you up or did you open mutiple accounts :laugh: If it works out permanently I'll cut my finger off and feed it to my rhom :laugh:


Dont act like an ass. This person is just saying that this arrangement has worked for a few weeks for him. Whats wrong with him sharing this? I doubt it will work long term, but there is no reason to show such disrespect for someone with less experience then yourself...It wasnt too long ago you were asking questions like "what would win? a 6 inch sanchezi or a 9 inch redbelly?? ", and that was only after people informed you that you didnt have a ruby red spilo or a medinai......so you should be carful who you refer too as a noob.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

dont worry, this will last forever! well, until your rhom gets fed up with sharing his space with the reds and having them steal his food, he'll turn on them....and then he'll turn on you for attempting to cohab them!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Dont act like an ass. This person is just saying that this arrangement has worked for a few weeks for him. Whats wrong with him sharing this? I doubt it will work long term, but there is no reason to show such disrespect for someone with less experience then yourself...It wasnt too long ago you were asking questions like "what would win? a 6 inch sanchezi or a 9 inch redbelly?? ", and that was only after people informed you that you didnt have a ruby red spilo or a medinai......so you should be carful who you refer too as a noob.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> dont worry, this will last forever! well, until your rhom gets fed up with sharing his space with the reds and having them steal his food, he'll turn on them....and then he'll turn on you for attempting to cohab them!


That's funny. I would think it would be possible to introduce a rhom with a couple of larger reds. The rhom would be tough enough to last with them being smaller. As long as the reds are an inch or so bigger then you would be fine, but once things even out your going to have some dead reds.

He will turn on you, lock your guns......


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

[/quote]
Dont act like an ass. This person is just saying that this arrangement has worked for a few weeks for him. Whats wrong with him sharing this? I doubt it will work long term, but there is no reason to show such disrespect for someone with less experience then yourself...It wasnt too long ago you were asking questions like "what would win? a 6 inch sanchezi or a 9 inch redbelly?? ", and that was only after people informed you that you didnt have a ruby red spilo or a medinai......so you should be carful who you refer too as a noob.
[/quote]

grosse gurke, my hat goes off to you for saying this.everyone was a NOOB at some stage.
how is this tank getting along?any fin nips at all?

ian


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

update?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

40, maybe even 50 years of piranha keeping and historial observation and one thing still remains true to this day! Upon the thousands of past rhom ownerships over this period of time, we can say one thing if anything and that is rhoms "hate" living with other fish in our tank environments! They will in time do their best to eliminate any and all co-habitants. They will either succeed in their endeavor to do so or die in vain trying. Other than the very exceptional few cases of very large rhoms tolerating small non threatening co-habiting dither fish, history will repeat itself ad nauseum!
Counter your supposed success so far with this overwhelming historical reality! Of a greater interest in my opinion is the question , just why is this the case with rhoms anyway? I have yet to find the answer to this and I recall when I first met Frank in the mid 90's I posed that same question!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^Wayne amazes me every time he posts


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

poor oscar


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

any1 realize one thing....between all the fighting in the thread....the author..never posted another...

so that means one of 2 things....

he realized co-hab wouldent work because all his red's are dead and felt stupid replying that "oh my red's died"...
OR...

He killed himself because all of you told him hes stupid fro trying...

personally with the little knowlege i know about P's
i KNOW that co-hab with rhomb would NEVER work (at a home aquarium)
NOW...

if you have like a billion gallons of water (your own backyard amazon)
MAYBE.....but im sure over time the rhomb would eventually find red's and kill em..

so my point is this...dont waste your money stupidly...
If you get red's be happy
if you get a rhomb be happy...(and make him happy by giving him his own tank)


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

SAD_DC said:


> any1 realize one thing....between all the fighting in the thread....the author..never posted another...
> 
> so that means one of 2 things....
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm interested to find out what happened...Can we get an update?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

update, post some pics..even if they are dead


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

waterboy173 said:


>


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>


:nod:
[/quote]

nuff said :nod:


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey anything is possible. 
for all u know blackie might be mentaly retarded and think hes a rbp


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

I've seen them last together before but doesn't last long my friend thought he did something rare till his reds were dead


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I had an experience with mixing a rhom with a group of rbp's...

Tank:180 gallons
Fish: 10 8inch RBP's and 1 1inch Rhom

I only put the rhom in the tank because as always with me, I run out of space. This lasted a full six months, the rhom would eat off the pygos tails. Occasionally the pygo would chase it but it was too quick.

I also found this rhom grew quicker than solitary rhoms, maybe the endless supply of tail and he would also dive in at feeding time to get scraps. A few times I thought he was a goner, getting too close to the pygos jaws while it was eating.

The day I took this fish out was prolly the right day, for the first time since I had him...he had a chunk out of his tail, not a nip a chunk. At 5 inches he was becoming an easy target, the pygos looked like they were having enough of him sitting directly behind them...eating freely and all. The dominant pygo took chase and caught him by the tail and started to munch on him...he got free just as the others were closing in. My cue...I netted him out and put him in a tank full of Angel babies.

I sold a 9 inch rhom to a couple of guys...they put him in with their 5 inch rbp's...a week later they returned the rhom...he was beat up pretty bad, his fins all bit up.

I would not recommend mixing them. Iam not saying the rhom is not aggressive, my situation worked for a short time and the rhom was introduced into the larger pygos tank...same as the couple of guys who bought the 9 inch rhom...other way around and for sure the rhom would make short work.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

colt said:


> I had an experience with mixing a rhom with a group of rbp's...
> 
> Tank:180 gallons
> Fish: 10 8inch RBP's and 1 1inch Rhom
> ...


Wow im surprised it lasted that long. And lucky for you that you were there at the right time.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I was surprised that the arrangement lasted that long, before when I tried that...I had a group of baby rbp's all between an inch and 2 inches. I put a 2 inch rhom in there and it was a matter of days before I saw the rhom along with the other rbp's munching on another rbp...Iam guessing the size difference was too near.

I think the reason the second time I did it, the size difference was alot different. Rhoms are just persistent, I believe if he had been left in there and survived...getting almost killed would have made no difference...he would have still tried to munch on the rbp's.


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

NOT A GOOD IDEA


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

After reading the size of his piranhas, I don't think his red bellies have lasted hence no reply. Not to start a war here but...how come everyone jumps on the rhoms side? I believe red bellies are capable of killing a rhom, especially if he is smaller or the reds are large and in a group. I guess the conclussion to this mix it won't work because one of the two species will be killed and the need for a larger tank.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

To jaws, Dude if you made that work you are a much higher skilled keeper then me.....But it didnt did it? Thats why you have not written back.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

once the reds outgrow the rhom they may team up and kill it. that or once the rhom hits a bigger size and his true aggression sets in he may kill the reds


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck man!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> once the reds outgrow the rhom they may team up and kill it. that or once the rhom hits a bigger size and his true aggression sets in he may kill the reds


It has already been reported over the years where several lfs would ,because they lack the space or business sense, place rhoms with rbp's. Usually it would be a slightly smaller rhom placed with the several rbps. In all the cases, the rhom would take up 3/4 of the tank and keep the 4 to 5 rbps cornered and confined to 1/4 of the tank that remained! The rhom would attack any of the rbps that ventured past that 1/4 mark. It was quite a behaviour event to witness!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I found a really useful link for your Rhom

http://www.ezinearticles.com/?Preparing-Pi...Eating&id=82857


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

I think everyone at the first was saying the RHOM is going to cause the problem because he will be the one to start the problem. I guess it means the fight will end somehow. Either a dead RHOM or a dead RED BELLY.... One thing I would never suggest mixing is Piranha of any kind with Cichlid. When they lock jaws that is it for the Cichlid.


----------



## goochild (Aug 10, 2006)

I just want to know what happened!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

it probably didnt work...


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

doubt it


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

If this works then ill say,,,, well done,,,,, but TBH it is gonna be hard work and there is gonna be alot of nippin eventually, especially when that rhom starts to set up its own territory..................but good luck


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

JAWS? update bro..its kool man let us know..i had a Tern, RBP, and Sanchezi 2gether for the longest then oneday the Sanchezi had part of its tail mising and my exp. was over..i sold it and that was that....hey u tryed...so whats goin on?..maybe u got good news?..but ur silence makes it seem like its bad


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think you guys scared him away, he hasnt been active since march


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well gl with them i dont think it will last forever


----------



## bronx (Aug 24, 2006)

DucatiRave21 said:


> ...take pix in sex while you can :rasp:


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I just had to reply after reading this one.



> They sed it coodint be done


jaws55 only had 2 posts in the entire thread. They both were one day apart.
Soooo....this cohab lasted AT LEAST 3 weeks and ummmm ahhhhh, lets seee, one day.



> jaws55 Posted on: Mar 14 2006, 06:50 PM
> 
> Interested
> 
> ...


This was his last post on the forum. It looks like the rhom is still alive and in a tank all by himself now. Whooda thunkit.
















It would be nice if jaws55 would reply. Not to be flamed, but to help other newbs from making the same mistake.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

jaws55 haven't been on the site since March 16 2006...
i think his piranha's are all DEAD!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 40, maybe even 50 years of piranha keeping and historial observation and one thing still remains true to this day! Upon the thousands of past rhom ownerships over this period of time, we can say one thing if anything and that is rhoms "hate" living with other fish in our tank environments! They will in time do their best to eliminate any and all co-habitants. They will either succeed in their endeavor to do so or die in vain trying. Other than the very exceptional few cases of very large rhoms tolerating small non threatening co-habiting dither fish, history will repeat itself ad nauseum!
> Counter your supposed success so far with this overwhelming historical reality! Of a greater interest in my opinion is the question , just why is this the case with rhoms anyway? I have yet to find the answer to this and I recall *when I first met Frank in the mid 90's I posed that same question! *


Sorry I missed your remark Wayne. Thought I answered it then? Anyway, they are solitary and extremely territorial. Any fish approaching it is seen as food or a bit of fins.


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> Some people just amaze me...


hey man if you can aford it why not try it..let me know what heppends..


----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)

i have actually had my rhom and my black mask elong together for about 2 months with no problems but one day out of no where the just started to go at it I was lucky I was home and I could break it up before any damage could be done just be warned it might work for now but it wont last forever and the result will no be good just split them up now.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

jaws55 said:


> Right now my rbp's and my black piranha are getting along better than my rb's did wen there were 3 in my tank. They hunt as a pack, and all share the same areas in my tank. Just wanted to let people know that it is possible.


its only a matter of time, do you have a divider in case?
poor fish that people sacrafice here..........


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> its only a matter of time, do you have a divider in case?
> poor fish that people sacrafice here..........


if ya got the money go for it as long as its for a real reason like trying to find the key to cohabing them if your doing it to watch them fight like chickens


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

UPDATE?>>>>


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

colt said:


> I had an experience with mixing a rhom with a group of rbp's...
> 
> Tank:180 gallons
> Fish: 10 8inch RBP's and 1 1inch Rhom
> ...


so ur rhom grew from 1" to 5" in 6 months ?.........


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

DaElongatus said:


> I had an experience with mixing a rhom with a group of rbp's...
> 
> Tank:180 gallons
> Fish: 10 8inch RBP's and 1 1inch Rhom
> ...


so ur rhom grew from 1" to 5" in 6 months ?.........
[/quote]








BOGAS post guys............


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This thread is old and tired. Time to close it. If the originator of the thread wishes it open with new information, PM me.


----------

